# Tapepro Mudbox



## cazna

Thanks to Tom Gill of tapepro tools i had the chance to try out the Tapepro Mudbox, Not the Mudbox Pro, that one is an upgrade from the standard mudbox with a creaser like a bazooka and sliding cutter, The Standard mudboxes cutter and creaser is different as you can see at the start of the corner clip. This tool fills the gap between a banjo and a bazooka and seems to be very well built.

Well this tool was a bit like starting again for the first day or so (Like most auto tools) And i have to admit, it, (Not i of course) Was a pig of a thing to get the feel of at the start, It has a totally different feel to a banjo and zooka, How it ran and were to hold it took some figuring out and it wasnt going well for a start, But, Like all the tools they have there tricks to using them and you just have to stick at it till you figure it out.

Again mud thinkness it vital and the cutter took some time to work out, I was making the mistake of not puttting the wheels back on the wall to cut, Its not the most accurate tape cutter so maybe the Mudbox pro would be, But then again, It takes a while before you can accuratly cut with a zook as well. You can easy run out and tear off short tapes as needed. 

As it works like a banjo it can tape drag a little and unlike a banjo you dont have a spare hand to hold the tape which got frustrating but if you have a 4 inch knife in your hand you can run out a little tape, wipe it, then go, That helped get the hang of it so tom, Put a big flat magnet on them so you can stick a knife on it, That would have been handy. Its actually quite a good corner runner, But i didnt try the top angles as im coving, But i think i would be putting on stilts on for that, And its a nice ceiling tape runner as well once you get it happening, Its got a better reach than a banjo, Anyway, Heres a couple of clips i did, They are a bit basic but you will get the idea.

The bottom clip is the Mudbox Pro and the third one is the Standard Mudbox which i am using.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> The Standard mudboxes cutter and creaser is different as you can see at the start of the corner clip.


I believe you forgot to give us the link to your video :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

oh! Never mind! lol!
You edited it. Sorry, I'm too quick off the draw tonight.
Had an early day!


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> oh! Never mind! lol!
> You edited it. Sorry, I'm too quick off the draw tonight.
> Had an early day!


Haha, You are quick off the mark :thumbsup: Takes me a while to sort a post like that so your forgivin.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Haha, You are quick off the mark :thumbsup: Takes me a while to sort a post like that so your forgivin.


Why thank you!
And good job by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> Why thank you!
> And good job by the way! :thumbsup:


Thanks PT, Its actually quite tricky trying to get the right spot to put the camera to capture the most, Its a bit basic as i said, But its enough, Its only a cheap camera, If the clips to long or higher quaility then it takes forever to load and takes up computer space, and there is only one of me, And a fatty boy watching on, Did you spot him.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Thanks PT, Its a bit basic as i said, But its enough, Its only a cheap camera, If the clips to long or higher quaility then it takes forever to load and takes up computer space, and there is only one of me, And a fatty boy watching on, Did you spot him.


Oh, I didn't see the fatty boy until you mentioned it actually! Haha.
What the hell!? Does everyone have a fatty boy but me!? 

And who cares about how basic it is man. It gets the point across.
I just have a passion for filming. I enjoy it and do allot of it on the side.
So I don't mind taking the time and effort into making a longer video.


----------



## thefinisher

I think the mud box looks like a viable option between a banjo and a bazooka, especially the pro edition. It just seems too expensive for the simplicity of the machine.


----------



## silverstilts

Cazna the cutter is not like a bazooka. But still would be interesting to try out.


----------



## silverstilts

I want to see some ceiling angles ran off the floor without stilts.


----------



## moore

poor mans zooka!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> poor mans zooka!!!:thumbup:


At almost $600.00, on sale, not so poor. http://www.walltools.com/mbp-mud-box-pro.html

I still think of the Homax banjo as the poor man's bazooka, the way it zips along with the front wheels on it. Got to get me one of them, just to buzz a few runs with it while certain diehard bazooka tapers are watching.

Just did a quick search for the Homax on Wall Tools site. Homax - showed up as it being spelled 'hoe max' in search results.


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> At almost $600.00, on sale, not so poor. http://www.walltools.com/mbp-mud-box-pro.html
> 
> I still think of the Homax banjo as the poor man's bazooka, the way it zips along with the front wheels on it. Got to get me one of them, just to buzz a few runs with it while certain diehard bazooka tapers are watching.
> 
> Just did a quick search for the Homax on Wall Tools site. Homax - showed up as it being spelled 'hoe max' in search results.


 hoe max....aint fallin for that one jm..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

*.*



cazna said:


> Thanks PT, Its actually quite tricky trying to get the right spot to put the camera to capture the most, Its a bit basic as i said, But its enough, Its only a cheap camera, If the clips to long or higher quaility then it takes forever to load and takes up computer space, and there is only one of me, And a fatty boy watching on, Did you spot him.


don't mention camera and vids to PT Big-B will take flight and make a Vid for ya and before ya know it he will give your tools away in a raffle, not so sure TomG will give ya some free ones after Big-B's scene

nice tool though bet she works good in dem or should I say dam closets..
have seen one on the market before, looks good Caz:blink:


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> hoe max....aint fallin for that one jm..


It was there. Saw it with my own eyes. :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

JustMe said:


> At almost $600.00, on sale, not so poor. http://www.walltools.com/mbp-mud-box-pro.html
> 
> I still think of the Homax banjo as the poor man's bazooka, the way it zips along with the front wheels on it. Got to get me one of them, just to buzz a few runs with it while certain diehard bazooka tapers are watching.
> 
> Just did a quick search for the Homax on Wall Tools site. Homax - showed up as it being spelled 'hoe max' in search results.


every tool has a place. Zooks are not worth taking out on 1500 sq, can think of a few tool brands should be thrown through the companies front window,with a *&@#% note attached to it


----------



## JustMe

Bazooka-Joe said:


> every tool has a place. Zooks are not worth taking out on 1500 sq, can think of a few tool brands should be thrown through the companies front window,with a *&@#% note attached to it


Yeah, I can think of a brand name or 2 as well. But I won't say them. cazna might start calling me a vulture again.


----------



## cazna

silverstilts said:


> Cazna the cutter is not like a bazooka. But still would be interesting to try out.


Oops, Your right silver, I worded it wrong and have corrected it. Thanks.

Heres another cool tapepro tool im growing quite fond of, The box handle wipedown blade.
Its great, Ive tryed a few doing a wipedown behind the box and being able to get the blade on a steeper angle makes quite a difference, You can compress the mud better instead of scraping it off.

I realise some of you are going to say wtf cazna, Use your boxes like they are suppose to be used cazna, Double run the box cazna etc etc, Well, One pass with box and one with handle/wipedown knife is the same as two passes with a box, When i double run a box i get more edge build up and a messy box and more poks, ridges etc, One box pass and one of these blade passes is so sweet, Its dense, No edge ridges, And very very clean and tight, So i just like it that way.

And look, I coated the rebatemate butt, Aint she sweet :yes: :thumbsup: :whistling2:

Spot the fatty boy.


----------



## thefinisher

Looks like a good idea to use the blade instead of another pass with the box, should save you some energy :yes:. I know our best finishing crew has one guy boxing with someone wiping in right behind and I think they are the best crew in our area for sure. So I think that wipedown knife is a good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## silverstilts

thefinisher said:


> Looks like a good idea to use the blade instead of another pass with the box, should save you some energy :yes:. I know our best finishing crew has one guy boxing with someone wiping in right behind and I think they are the best crew in our area for sure. So I think that wipedown knife is a good idea :thumbsup:


 Tracing behind a box is not necessary if the box is set right and the mud mix like it should. Seldom will any edge or pockmarks will show then and only then will I use a knife to clean that up.


----------



## silverstilts

Cazna is right if it don't look right double run the box, some have mentioned boxing out the whole job then run it again.. I wouldn't go quite that far but as you run the first time if it don't look right go over it again simple and quick no mess no ridges. I think that is the way most would do it anyway.


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> Heres another cool tapepro tool im growing quite fond of, The box handle wipedown blade.
> 
> Spot the fatty boy.
> 
> Tapepro box handle blade. - YouTube


Thats how I roll, always have done and always will do, and you know what? ....I don't give a flying fack if know one else can understand why 
Fatty's on the fuse box.


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Thats how I roll, always have done and always will do, and you know what? ....I don't give a flying fack if know one else can understand why
> Fatty's on the fuse box.


Ive just found the boxed mud just isnt smooth or compressed enough, ( Of course it depends on muds, Of which, I have limited choice) As i have said many times, My humid climate can give me delayed shrinkage, Boxed mud is fluffy and not compressed as it would be by hand, Double boxing is only smoothing off the top and possible crowning and leaving fluffy mud underneath which can delay shrinkage, Mostly on the first coat after taping, Its hardly any effort to just box a few, Grab a blade and wipe and compress it down, As in the vid, That blade set on an angle does a sweet job, It really does :thumbsup: You dont have to get your arms up so high in the air and it compresses it more than scrapes it, I bet Moore gets it :yes:


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Ive just found the boxed mud just isnt smooth or compressed enough, ( Of course it depends on muds, Of which, I have limited choice) As i have said many times, My humid climate can give me delayed shrinkage, Boxed mud is fluffy and not compressed as it would be by hand, Double boxing is only smoothing off the top and possible crowning and leaving fluffy mud underneath which can delay shrinkage, Mostly on the first coat after taping, Its hardly any effort to just box a few, Grab a blade and wipe and compress it down, As in the vid, That blade set on an angle does a sweet job, It really does :thumbsup: You dont have to get your arms up so high in the air and it compresses it more than scrapes it, I bet Moore gets it :yes:


 I trace just like in your vid cazna..That's what the capt told me to do when I started ..10 behind the 7..12 behind the 10.
I have,, and will try it different ways ,but always go back to tracing. Works well for me.

not the greatest at setting the box tho..:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Oops, Your right silver, I worded it wrong and have corrected it. Thanks.
> 
> Heres another cool tapepro tool im growing quite fond of, The box handle wipedown blade.
> Its great, Ive tryed a few doing a wipedown behind the box and being able to get the blade on a steeper angle makes quite a difference, You can compress the mud better instead of scraping it off.
> 
> I realise some of you are going to say wtf cazna, Use your boxes like they are suppose to be used cazna, Double run the box cazna etc etc, Well, One pass with box and one with handle/wipedown knife is the same as two passes with a box, When i double run a box i get more edge build up and a messy box and more poks, ridges etc, One box pass and one of these blade passes is so sweet, Its dense, No edge ridges, And very very clean and tight, So i just like it that way.
> 
> And look, I coated the rebatemate butt, Aint she sweet
> 
> Spot the fatty boy.
> 
> Tapepro box handle blade. - YouTube










AAAHHHHRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't get it







you spend all that money on a box, handle and pump







then chase it down with a 10 buck knife









Don't concern yourself with the extreme outside edge of your box run, just go for a tighter box run. Machine work is about keeping things tight and level. Don't bother trying to scrap or wipe down edges, rough sand them. Sanding is always faster than coating pretty. If I'm wrong, then we would be coating our work the final day, not sanding it:yes:


----------



## cazna

silverstilts said:


> I want to see some ceiling angles ran off the floor without stilts.


I tryed silver but im to short, I had to start off a bucket, Which i do with a zooka as well sometimes, Or the stilts.


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> I tryed silver but im to short, I had to start off a bucket, Which i do with a zooka as well sometimes, Or the stilts.
> 
> Tapepro Mudbox Top Angles. - YouTube


Looks like you are getting more confident with the cutter, from what I can see the slow part of the mudbox is setting and starting the tape, is it physically hard to run the tape once you're started?


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> AAAHHHHRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you spend all that money on a box, handle and pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then chase it down with a 10 buck knife
> 
> Don't concern yourself with the extreme outside edge of your box run, just go for a tighter box run. Machine work is about keeping things tight and level. Don't bother trying to scrap or wipe down edges, rough sand them. Sanding is always faster than coating pretty. If I'm wrong, then we would be coating our work the final day, not sanding it


Basically, tracing (for me anyway) is for flattening the crown, removing pocks, and keeping things more even when the boards aren't flat.....takes any guess work out of it anyway.
I tape (Fibafuse), then once dry run a tight 7" box and trace with the 12" knife to take any crowning off, then when dry, run a 10" box at medium setting and trace with the 12" knife, then a 12" boxed topcoat set tight (no tracing).....tighter than Cazna's foreskin after taking one of them pills 
So no rough sanding, instead I walk along the join with a 12" knife (one pass) to take out the bogey's, nibs and ridges. Boxed edges are tight with or without tracing because tracing only wipes the crown. Also, running the 2nd coat slightly heavier and then tracing is a good cure for high shoulders :yes:


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Looks like you are getting more confident with the cutter, from what I can see the slow part of the mudbox is setting and starting the tape, is it physically hard to run the tape once you're started?


Yeah thats correct, Starting it on a top angle can be tricky, Prob easier on stilts and the trick to that cutter is just go till the wheel hits the wall/ceiling, Then lift the wheel off and let the cutter flip over, Put the wheel back on the wall again and push it forward, On the uprights it goes quite well, Cuts it regularly at around 5mm back that gets taken up with the corner roller stretch and you can use the cutter like a creaser wheel and set and move the tape, Its got two springs on it which was a bit strong so i took one off, That was much better, Once its going it runs smooth and easy, Its the start thats tricky and if its full it harder, It gets easier the more empty it gets, Makes me wonder if a tape feed roller would help instead of just rubbing on the plastic, I think the pro version has a roller at the mouth.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

2buckcanuck said:


> AAAHHHHRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't get it you spend all that money on a box, handle and pumpthen chase it down with a 10 buck knife
> 
> Don't concern yourself with the extreme outside edge of your box run, just go for a tighter box run. Machine work is about keeping things tight and level. Don't bother trying to scrap or wipe down edges, rough sand them. Sanding is always faster than coating pretty. If I'm wrong, then we would be coating our work the final day, not sanding it










CAZNA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You only gave me a Thank you for my post:furious:

What happened to the good ole days, when you would say screw you 2buck, and go shag a sheep. I have won a award for my work, well you have not, so piss off.

You kiwi's use to be more fun

Wheres Moose boy


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> I tryed silver but im to short, I had to start off a bucket, Which i do with a zooka as well sometimes, Or the stilts.
> 
> Tapepro Mudbox Top Angles. - YouTube


 



 

flip that bucket over man!!! and walk her!!!


----------



## Mudshark

moore said:


> 101_0359.AVI - YouTube
> 
> 
> flip that bucket over man!!! and walk her!!!


Seen lots of bucket walkers but you gotta rank up there with the best of them Moore - well done.:thumbup:


----------



## cazna

So thats why your a skinny bugger moore, And i thought it was the pain killers and mountian dews for lunch :jester:


----------



## moore

Mudshark said:


> Seen lots of bucket walkers but you gotta rank up there with the best of them Moore - well done.:thumbup:


 You should see me with my tennis shoes on!


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> So thats why your a skinny bugger moore, And i thought it was the pain killers and mountian dews for lunch :jester:


 A few more stripes on your shirts Cazna ..You may not need a bucket!:jester:lol!!!


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> You kiwi's use to be more fun


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


>


I can't believe how mean you were to me with this post









I sent my daughter to the fair, to take your annual p0rn pics for you Kiwi's, and when I come home I see this post:furious:

My daughter now says Kiwi's are mean, and will now spit on them when ever she sees one for the rest of her life. By the way, she also said, kiwi's probably have we wee wee's........

But just to show I wont hold a grudge like my daughter, I will be nice.

I hope I don't get banned with the 1st pic, there's lots of T&A, plus the one sheep's head is stuck in the fence,,,,, I bet kiweeman is drooling right now. The second pic is judging the best sheep, what you mates call crowning Miss New Zealand. The last 2 pics are of some sexxy Canuck sheep.....

I did have more pics, but I don't think I want to share anymore pics though...... mean Kiwi's


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> You only gave me a Thank you for my post:furious:
> 
> What happened to the good ole days, when you would say screw you 2buck, and go shag a sheep. I have won a award for my work, well you have not, so piss off.
> 
> You kiwi's use to be more fun


Ummmmmm.......If you read the post above I think you asked for a ribbing from the Kiwi's instead of a boring thank you :blink:
......Anyway, what happened to the old 2Buck, the one that laughed at me being a smartass 
I won't give your daughter a hard time about spitting on Kiwi's.....she only hears your version of the story 
Nice pics by the way :yes:.


----------



## cazna

Actually they are pretty sheep arnt they, Very clean and white. That lady tending to them must be good at pampering, Give her PTs number :yes:


----------



## silverstilts

cazna said:


> I tryed silver but im to short, I had to start off a bucket, Which i do with a zooka as well sometimes, Or the stilts.
> 
> Tapepro Mudbox Top Angles. - YouTube


 Sucks being on the short end of things doesn't it? I know the feeling oh so well. I don't usally use stilts when running the ring angles. I have managed through technique to adapt, although sometimes get lazy and put the 12" stilts on.. but then the guys start thinking that hey as long as you are able to reach those angles can ya help out staring out the angles?? NOT... get a little bump in that arse.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Ummmmmm.......If you read the post above I think you asked for a ribbing from the Kiwi's instead of a boring thank you
> ......Anyway, what happened to the old 2Buck, the one that laughed at me being a smartass


Oh yes, the good ole days

We use to pick on each other about rugby, you would brag about how great your team was, well ours sucked, and I was surprised to find Canada had a rugby team(were ranked 13th now, were moving up:thumbup Then you would pick on me about our winters, and I would pick on you about...........







.... lets drop that subject.

Then one day I said something about sheep, and "Cazna the sheep shagging denier" got all pissy, so I posted some funny pics about sheep(pics below), and you came to his defense. Then next thing you know, your off to visit cazna the tool whore, then you tell us drywall talk members how you two were trying to catch some sheep.:blink:

Then the time I was trying to convince the Americans to invade you guys, then you suggested they stop in Aussie land first, to have some beers (are they there yet). Then the the pictures you shared of Julie, your favourite girl/love/pet/sheep/meal or what ever she is to you........... yes the good ole days.....

Well their over baldy:furious:, just one too many fat jokes from you lately . The sheep wars are back on


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> .......... yes the good ole days.....
> 
> Well their over baldy:furious:, just one too many fat jokes from you lately . The sheep wars are back on


Look down next time you take a pee.......can you see your pecker? ........I can


----------



## 2buckcanuck

See,,, look,,,, even the sheep are embarrassed if they have a bald head:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> See,,, look,,,, even the sheep are embarrassed if they have a bald head:whistling2::whistling2:


Hahaha..... one to you. Actually I'll give you points just for the effort that must go into finding these pics.
Where's PT anyway......come back Brian, 2Bucks getting restless without you to pick on and he's turned his guns on me


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Hahaha..... one to you. Actually I'll give you points just for the effort that must go into finding these pics.
> Where's PT anyway......come back Brian, 2Bucks getting restless without you to pick on and he's turned his guns on me










boy


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> See,,, look,,,, even the sheep are embarrassed if they have a bald head:whistling2:


rofl.

My wife asked me what you did now, when she heard me. Told her about that shot. She laughed and said she's got to meet you.



Kiwiman said:


> Hahaha..... one to you. Actually I'll give you points just for the effort that must go into finding these pics.
> Where's PT anyway......come back Brian, 2Bucks getting restless without you to pick on and he's turned his guns on me


Don't worry, KM. I'm thinning as well, so I'm on your side. We'll fix 2buck. We'll have him running in fear.


----------



## Mudshark

Hey I know - lets all gang up on 2buck.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> Hahaha..... one to you. Actually I'll give you points just for the effort that must go into finding these pics.
> Where's PT anyway......come back Brian, 2Bucks getting restless without you to pick on and he's turned his guns on me


Sorry bro! I've been working allot...
Got too much on the go. Been boarding like crazy for the last 3 weeks.
Shoulders getting pretty sore..
Now I have a crap ton of houses to tape :blink:

2buck!? You and JR wanna come to Sudbury for a week? :yes:


----------



## JustMe

Mudshark said:


> Hey I know - lets all gang up on 2buck.



Good idea. You guys 1st. :thumbsup: :whistling2:  

I was thinking something a little safer, like load up his e-cigs with gunpowder, or something.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Hey I know - lets all gang up on 2buck.



Bring it


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


>


----------



## Tucker

Hey. I dont post here much, but i do stop in about every other day...to see who is sheeping who. I have a question...what ever happen to cdwoodcox?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tucker said:


> Hey. I dont post here much, but i do stop in about every other day...to see who is sheeping who. I have a question...what ever happen to cdwoodcox?


Good question. Don't see him around too much anymore eh?...


----------



## Mudshark

Tucker said:


> Hey. I dont post here much, but i do stop in about every other day...to see who is sheeping who. I have a question...what ever happen to cdwoodcox?


Maybe cdwoodcox just *GOT A LIFE* and got off the internet forums haha


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudshark said:


> Maybe cdwoodcox just *GOT A LIFE* and got off the internet forums haha


 I never thought of that....:jester:


----------



## moore

Tucker said:


> Hey. I dont post here much, but i do stop in about every other day...to see who is sheeping who. I have a question...what ever happen to cdwoodcox?


 I've wondered the same thing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Maybe cdwoodcox just *GOT A LIFE* and got off the internet forums haha


But my life involves having to work and talk with 2buckjunior all day

I need to get some intelligent conversation from some where










Think cd just got super busy, but he was also talking about moving too. The more busy guys get, the less they post sometimes. Or they disappear for a bit, then come back.................


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> But my life involves having to work and talk with 2buckjunior all day
> 
> I need to get some intelligent conversation from some where


I told you! Come to work up here for a week or two :thumbsup:
You can have your choice of 3 houses to tape right now. :yes:
I'm almost done drywalling the 2nd one. Should be done tomorrow. Or...I guess today now..wow, I need to sleep more :blink:

And then were starting to board the next one any day.
So 2 are ready this moment.


----------



## moore

He still logs on from time to time...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> I told you! Come to work up here for a week or two :thumbsup:
> You can have your choice of 3 houses to tape right now. :yes:
> I'm almost done drywalling the 2nd one. Should be done tomorrow. Or...I guess today now..wow, I need to sleep more :blink:
> 
> And then were starting to board the next one any day.
> So 2 are ready this moment.


Well if you were 2 weeks ago..............

Been doing small stuff, 6 to 7 sq, but start a 10,000 tomorrow, big for one guy but not 2(bucks). Things slowing down around here, guess there's a lot of guys heading down the 401 to the next town, their paying more too.......... We were wondering why our DWC was being so nice to us the other day, he was also trying to tell us we make good money too........not

Time to put the push on for more money


----------



## Kiwiman

JustMe said:


> Good idea. You guys 1st. :thumbsup: :whistling2:
> 
> I was thinking something a little safer, like load up his e-cigs with gunpowder, or something.


I forgot he was trying to knock off the ****, it all seems to make sense now :yes:


----------



## JustMe

Kiwiman said:


> I forgot he was trying to knock off the ****, it all seems to make sense now :yes:


Yeah, for this to have a chance, we have to use Sun Tzu's Art of War strategies. Trying to storm fortress 2buck with less than 10 to 1 odds: :blink:

Go after 2buck through his addictions. Women know. They've been Sun Tzuing us forever, through our addictions: _Supreme excellence consists in breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting._ 
​They even tattoo that on their bodies: http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://hongkongphooey.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/the-art-of-war.jpg&imgrefurl=http://hongkongphooey.wordpress.com/2008/09/07/mod-of-the-day-sun-tzus-art-of-war/&h=491&w=600&sz=108&tbnid=eR3rgIo_mLyBHM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=110&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dsun%2Btzu%2Bart%2Bof%2Bwar%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=sun+tzu+art+of+war&usg=__1SqindCVbihQsE_bYsKUQXYD2fc=&docid=c5xWcbyD815rMM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=oU5iUMiGFcjRyQGPpYCAAQ&ved=0CGgQ9QEwDA&dur=2262


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> I forgot he was trying to knock off the ****, it all seems to make sense now :yes:


****









I think your getting me and Moose boy mixed up:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your getting me and Moose boy mixed up:yes:


:furious:


----------

